# need help with ich



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

so I got my tangs a month ago and when I got home from work this morning I found all my fish covered in white spots and my starry blenny was really really white. the temp is sitting at 85 degrees right now and the lights are off. what can I do to kill this. also what will happen to my coral


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Marine ich is TOTALLY ifferent from fresh water ich.Get all your fish out of the tank to be treated (and quick).I lost over $500 worth of fish in September in my 120g.Hypo salinty is one option ,but can not be done with inverts.No med that will work,are safe with inverts,so a QT and meds (copper) or Hyposalinty is the way to go.For the main tank ich needs fish to live so if you remove all fish for a month(at a minimum) then the ich may have died.It has no interest ,nor can it survive with just inverts or coral.
Unlike freshwater ich ,marine ich can last upto 11 months!Sorry for you and your fish,as often once sickened meds are very hard on fish.Another link suggest 2 QT tanks and moving the fish everyday and dumping the empty tank(cleaning ) and adding fresh new water.They say you are slowly removing the ich this way as it does fall from fish much like freshwater ich,but can stay in substrate(multiplying) for much longer periods of time.QT should have no substrate and some PVC tubes for fish to hide in.
I saved my hawk fish and two clowns,everything else fell to the ich quickly once it showed up.I think my tangs stressed each other into having ich,so probly no more tangs for me or they will be QT'd together for a month or more.Presently I have no tangs in 120 and just last week added back the hawk,2 clowns,comet and new cardinals.I've seriously got my fingers crossed as I went fishless for just over a month.
I lost a foxface,algae blenny,6 banghia cardinals,powder blue tang and a chevron tang in less than 2 weeks.The cardinals died last and actually showed no visable signs of ich at all.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Def a problem. My quarantine tank is a 27 cube and all my fish won't fit. I might have to kill off my inverts with the meds. Will the meds affect my corals?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yea!The meds or hypo will kill your corals probly.You got to get the fish out of the tank if you want to keep corals.Possibly you could pull the corals and inverts to the 27,but then you need to medicate bigger tank,kill your bio,and hope some how eventually there is no residual meds when you try to reinstall the corals and inverts if the fish live.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great well now idk what to do. What about just trying to garlic guard their food and keep the temp up


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Elavating the temp will not help at all!It may even help the ich,it is tolerant into upper 90's I believe.
I wouldn't count on the garlic either.
Read this;
Marine Ich - Myths and Facts


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

im looking for a bigger qt tank


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ick wow too bad. 
I belive the temp beeing up so high is weeking ur fish aswell. It will speed up the stages of life on the ick
And ya garlic is not a med. For fish its only use to feed picky fish that wont eat but even then 
Keeping them healthy is key. But like coralbandit said ur gonna need a QT tank 
Sorry keep us posted 
O and i think copper is best wen it cones to ick. In a QT


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

its been a little over a wee now. all the fish are still living I have the idol, powder brown and flame angel in the 27 cube. im waiting for the 2 new 29s to cycle so I can throw some of the fish in there so they wont be crowded. im still not sure what im going to do to kill off the ich on the fish. the show tank will be running without any fish for atleast a month. I may do the hyposalinity on the qts or maybe copper or just see what I can find


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would go with copper in the QT.I would also have a copper test kit(don't use copper without one).The ich in the DT should die in a month or so if there are no fish.
I recently re stocked my 120 and so far so good.It went just over a month without fish.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

the Moorish idol looked terrible 2 days ago but I took some great advise from madness and dropped the salinity to 1.009 and the idol is looking a lot better but only time will tell. got the 2 29s set up and ready to split the fish up into their tanks


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

so I still have ich but all my fish are looking great. they are all in QTs. Ich is still slightly visible but it is disappearing. I finally got all the fish out of the DT and the salinity in the QTs dropped to 1.011. I still need to drop the salinity a little further but im doing so slowly. Atleast the ich in the DT will be dead and gone in 2 months


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to hear your treatment is working.Be patient with the DT.I kept mine fishless for around 5-6 weeks and so far so good.Marine ich is pretty scary and knowing the life span of it only scares me more.11 months,way longer than any disease in fw(besides fish TB,another disease that scares me without any personal experience.)
Good luck and glad to hear you haven't lost the Idol.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

I lost the yellow watchman today. idk if it was because of the low salinity or if its because the 2 black and white clowns beat him up...


----------

